# Game Related Easter Eggs



## Judge Spear (Mar 4, 2013)

By game related Easter eggs, I mean anything hidden pertaining to a different title then what game it's appearing in. What are your favorites? 
I tend to like the ones that you truly have to be a fan of something to really notice. Nintendo and Konami used to do this A LOT.

Here's a great example.






I'm sure it's common knowledge now, but back then a lot of people I knew anyway didn't catch it.

What are your favorites?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 4, 2013)

In Metal Gear Solid 3D Snake Eater for the 3DS, in place of the little frog statuettes in the original PS2 game there are little statues of yoshi.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 4, 2013)

Golly, that skull looks familiar.


----------



## RarewareRat (Mar 4, 2013)

One of my favorites is the hidden cheese pieces in Perfect Dark.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 4, 2013)

Hidden music =  Nostalgia in Halo CE
[yt]ppUFNHW0ypA[/yt]

Lambent Chicken in Gears 3
[yt]JkQtHpiUaKM[/yt]

Jill Sandwiches in Dead Rising
http://deadrising.wikia.com/wiki/Jill's_Sandwiches

Drive me closer! I want to hit them with my sword!
[yt]xrrCY7dgaqs[/yt]
http://www.seanwills.com/wp-content...-closer_-i-want-to-hit-them-with-my-sword.png

There are no easter eggs up here! Go away!
http://www.eeggs.com/images/items/1833.full.jpg

THERE IS NO COW LEVEL!
[yt]qSlGQpvl_IA[/yt]

Catching Meryl in the bathroom undressing in MGS.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 4, 2013)

RarewareRat said:


> One of my favorites is the hidden cheese pieces in Perfect Dark.



That doesn't relate to another game though.


----------



## Flippy (Mar 5, 2013)

I love me some Spyro & Crash.


On a side note this the funnest hidden thing to me...




The Wii version of Okami has the ING watermark on the cover. Someone f-ed up.


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Here's a great example.



You didn't circle the Pig's mask on the right of the Frog's mask.  It's a reference to Andross' nephew in Star Fox 64.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2013)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYY_AOBTdh8&t=18s

Would this count?


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 5, 2013)

I LOVED that in the PS2 version of _RE4_ there's a magnum called the Killer7.

Also in _Silent Hill: Downpour_ you can get a golden gun and Murphy says "A golden gun, just like in the movies!"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Here's a great example.


Is that James under the bunny hood?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 5, 2013)

Wastelander panda easter in Borderlands 2 http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=99169278


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 5, 2013)

Partially not what you're looking for, but there's this in SH2:






It's fabulous because it's in an obscure-ish spot and fans have been trying for ages to figure out what the hell it means. The best people could come up with is that it's a reference to SH4 (???) or a Stephen King novel.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Partially not what you're looking for, but there's this in SH2:


I always loved the mystery of that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 5, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I always loved the mystery of that.



Yeah, man

I think it's more geared towards SH2 itself though as a reference to the future. I.e. when he meets Maria, thus filling the "hole" that was the lack of Mary. Or something.

Edit:

I did a googly-moogly and apparently there's a second part of the message hidden somewhere:






_oh my_


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 5, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I LOVED that in the PS2 version of _RE4_ there's a magnum called the Killer7.


Was also in the Gamecube version.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think it's more geared towards SH2 itself though as a reference to the future. I.e. when he meets Maria, thus filling the "hole" that was the lack of Mary. Or something.


I always connected it to the jail, or was it the historical society, where you have to jump blindly down a bunch of holes. 

But that second message. Woo boy. 



> Was also in the Gamecube version.


That makes sense since they both started on the Gamecube.


----------

